# Any experience with brain bleeds? :(



## Srrme

Elias had an ultrasound today on his head and they found a small grade 1 bleed on the right side. I am devastated and so very scared. Has anyone had any experience with this? :cry: Does it normally get worse or better? 

On a lighter note, the medication he had for PDA worked.


----------



## 25weeker

:hugs: A baby usually fully recovers from a grade 1 or 2 bleed without any side effects. Until your lo blood has started clotting then unfortunately there is a potential for it to get worse but he will probably be scanned everyday and I think once your lo is 2 weeks then the chances of it getting worse are minimal.

I know it's very scary. My lo had a grade 4 on her left which happened in the womb and a grade 1 on the right that happened at birth. The grade 1 healed itself and we were told we would just have to wait and see if she could suck, walk, talk etc.

She is now 7 months corrected and currently trying her hardest to crawl. At her 6 month check the physio and consultant said she was doing everything a 6 month old fullterm baby does and if they hasn't seen the scans they would never have known.

Glad to hear his PDA has closed.


----------



## AP

25weeker i didnt know that!! I just told David and he was like "No way!!!!!"

Alex had a grade 4 too on the left - the docs told us the worst case scenarios and we are so far from it, its unreal (touch wood). The docs were stunned to see her progress at my consultant appointment last week, we left again feeling quite chuffed :)

And I can vouch for 25weekers LO - omg, shes amazing! (seriously 25weeker im sitting her thinking wow!)

Grade 1 & 2's arent too much worry - so dont panic. They normally resolve :) I'm sure docs have told you something, but i promise you, take it with a pinch of salt, because no two outcomes are the same.


----------



## 25weeker

Until your lo starts doing things it's very scary!

I spent the first few months having her home worrying about her outcome. Gradually I have started to realise we have coped with so much already that we will cope if there is any problems. Fingers crossed so far so good but I know there is still a long way to go!

Us preemie mums are as tough as nails :rofl:


----------



## AP

Theres a another lady on here with a grade 4 and hes 2 now and doing great!

You're right, we just manage 25weeker, if i believed i couldnt i wouldnt have her sibling cooking :)


----------



## Lottie86

I don't have any advice or experience with this but wanted to send you a hug :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew had a bleed pre-birth, they found it when they did ultrasounds on him post birth. They never actually told me what grade it was. It took an MRI scan to find out that it was brain-side of the membrane and not skull-side iyswim. 

In the last year he has been in hospital with infantile spasms (epilepsy), now treated and resolved (touch wood); and he has an auditory nerve hearing loss.

They cannot tell us whether these are linked to the cranial bleed, as a result of his prematurity, or sheer bad luck. The epilepsy wasn't further investigated though, they are content to say it was probably as a result of the bleed.


----------



## Srrme

Thanks everyone. :hugs: The Doctor isn't too worried about it since it's only a grade 1 bleed, but I can't help but worry like crazy. They're planning on doing another ultrasound in 1-2 weeks. :(


----------



## nkbapbt

Im the lady with the 2 year old with the Grade 4 bleed...he he sb! Lakai was born at 23.4 weeks and had a dramatic Grade IV bleed on his left side, in the area of his brain that affects movement. He also had PVL which left "holes" in his brain, that will never repair. We were told to remove him from life support as his future was grim. We refused, and he is now two and doing awesome. He has had no delays, he did walk later (17 months corrected) but so did I.

He doesn't have any CP like they said he would for sure. And no other issues that have shown up yet.

A Grade I bleed is scary, but honestly? It will resolve and likely your baby will be just fine! I don't know of any preemies with Grade I bleeds that have had issues from it. =)

I know it's really scary...a bleed on your babies brain. But it's not like when adults get them and cannot recover because of brains are not still growing. Babies brains are still growing and though it is brain damage, it can be (and in your case) will not stay there. 

I am so happy the PDA closed!!!!


----------

